# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Գլուխգործոցներ

## Մեղապարտ

Այս թեմայում ես կաշխատեմ տեղադրել այն Նկարիչերի աշխատանքները որոնք իրենց կատարման տեխնիկայով և որակով իրոք բացարձակ են սակայն ունեն հստակ դավա նաբանա կոցեպտ  ենթատեքս ,որը էական լծակ է հանդիսացել  համաշխարհային արվեստի գլուխ գործոչ ճանաչվելու գործում:
Խրոնոլոգիական հերթականություն չի լինելու ցանկացողները կարող են մասնակցել բայց մեկ պայման դրանք պետք է լինեն գլուխգործոցներ:
Թեման բաց եմ անում Կազեմիր Մալեվիչի (հրեա) հանրահայտ «սև քառակուսի» նկարով,շատերը բնականաբար գիտեն այս ստեղծագործության մասին և շատերի համար առ այսօր պարզ չէ որն է այս կտավի  իմաստը: 
«Սև քառակուսին առաջին անգամ հայտնեվլ է 1913 թվականին որպես դերորացիա «Հաղթանակ արևի դեմ» օպերայում լրացուցիչ մեկնաբանություններ չեմ տալիս և անցնում եմ առաջ ,  1915թ  հոկտեմբերին աշխատանքը արդեն ներկայացվել էր որպես կտավ:Առաջին անգամ ցուցադրվել է Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում ֆուտուրիստների կազմակերպած «0 -10» ցուցահանդեսում դեկտեմբերի 15 ին և ցուցահանդեսի էկսպոզիցիայում զբաղեցրել է այն տեղը որտեղ մշտապես զբաղեցնում է Սրբապատկերը (իկոնան):
Մնացած եզրակացութունները ձեզ:

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Հանուման (06.10.2009), Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Թեման բաց եմ անում Կազեմիր Մալեվիչի (հրեա) հանրահայտ «սև քառակուսի» նկարով,շատերը բնականաբար գիտեն այս ստեղծագործության մասին և շատերի համար առ այսօր պարզ չէ որն է այս կտավի իմաստը:


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=39549

----------

Rhayader (24.09.2009), Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Թեման բաց եմ անում Կազեմիր Մալեվիչի (հրեա) հանրահայտ «սև քառակուսի» նկարով,շատերը բնականաբար գիտեն այս ստեղծագործության մասին և շատերի համար առ այսօր պարզ չէ որն է այս կտավի  իմաստը:


Թեման լավ թեմա է, բայց պետք չէր այն բացել հենց Մալյևիչի այսպես կոչված գլուխգործոցներով, դրանց մասին առանձին թեմա կա http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=39549&page=35այստեղ ու բնավ էլ դրանց չի կարելի գլուխգործոց համարել, եթե համաշհարհային նկարչության մեջ կան այնպիսի կտավներ ինչպիսիք են, «Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքը» «Ջոկոնդան» «Կզաքիսով աղջիկը»«Սիքստինյան կապելլաից հատվծներ» և այլն շատ ու շատ գլուխգործոցներ, որոնք սև քառակուսու հետ չես համեմատի ու նույն հարթության վրա չես դնի: Անդրսենը մի հեքիաթ ունի«Թագավորը մերկ է», եթե հիշում եք այդ հեքիաթի սյուժեն կհասկանաք, թե Մալևիչի այսպես կոչված գլուխգործոցի իմաստը, խաբկանք է, հնարք, ծիծաղելի, որ մինչև հիմա խոսում են դրա իմաստի մասին ու համարում համաշխարհային գլուխգործոց:

----------

davidus (09.09.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (10.09.2009), Loki (09.09.2009), Yeghoyan (27.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (05.05.2010), Նարե (31.01.2010), Շաքէ (31.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.09.2009), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=39549


Ծանոթացա քննարկումնեի հետ և նորից համոզվեցի որ թեման ճիշտ հեղինակով եմ բաց արել:
Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ Տրիբունի ,Չուկի մոտեցումերը ,բնականաբար դժվար է կարծիք կազմել մի նկարի մասին երբ տեղյակ չես շատ բաներից :
Չուկը ասել էր որ այնտեղ մի բան կա ,ես մատնանշում եմ այդ բանը և հետագա նկարիչներին ներկայացնելով ավելի կամրապնդեմ այդ բանը: 
Գեղարվեստում մշտապես գաղտնիք կա այդ գաղտնիքով է պայմանավորված հաճախ նրա գինը:

----------

Հանուման (16.10.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

էս էլ ձեզ Կազիմիռի ևս մեկ գլուխգործոց....ծիծաղելի է..
էս էլ նորմալ գլուխգործոցները..ընդհանրապես Ուիլլիամ Բլեյքի բոլոր նկարներն էլ սիրում եմ..մեկը մյուսից հզոր գործեր են..բայց այս երկուսը շատ տպավորիչ են..

----------

Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Վասիլի Կանդինսկի ծնվել է 1866 թվականին Մոսկվայում մահացել է 1944 թվականին Ֆրանսիայում եղել է Ռուսատանի,Գերմանիայի Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացի:
Նրամ մասին շատ բան է ասված նրա մտածողությունը նոր սկիզբե է առնում «Շրջանով նկար» աշխատանքով ստեղծված 1911 թվականին որը և հանդիսանում է նրա աշխարահայացքի այցետոմսը որը և ճանաչում բերեց նրան:Եռանկյունի,քառակուսի և շրջան պատերների օգտագործումը ճակատագրական էր նրա հետագա ճանաչման համար: Ահա ինչ է գրում Կանդինսկին իր այդ աշխատանքի մասին սա նրա մանիֆեստն է:
«Երբ եռանկյան սուր անկյունը շփվում է շրջանագծին ստացված եֆեկտը նույնքան արդյունավետ է որքան Միքելանջելոի մոտ երբ Աստծու մատը կպնում է  Ադամի մատին»:
Նրա արվեստի գնահատման չափանիշը հանդիսանում է այս տողը:
«Շրջանով նկար» աշխատանքը ցավոք ինձ մոտ չկա այդ պատճառով տեղադրում եմ 1925 թվականին արված«Դեղին կապույտ կարմիր »աշխատանքը որը իր կատարման ոճով նման է «Շրջանով նկարին» :

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.09.2009), Հանուման (06.10.2009), Շաքէ (31.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> էս էլ նորմալ գլուխգործոցները..ընդհանրապես Ուիլյամ Բլեյքի բոլոր նկարներն էլ սիրում եմ..մեկը մյուսից հզոր գործեր են..բայց այս երկուսը շատ տպավորիչ են..


ՈՒիլյամ Բլեյք ծնվել է 28.11.1757թվականին  մահացել է 12.08.1827 թվականին անգլիացի արվեստագետ նկարիչ, բանաստեղծ  փիլիսոփա: Կյանքի օրոք ճանաչում չի ստացել մահացել է աղքատուփյան մեջ, պատճառը նրա արարչության հետ կապված փիլիսոփայությունն էր և այն խորհրդանշանները որոնք նա օգտագործում էր ցույց տալու համար խորհրդանշանների որոշակի խմբի պատմական գերակայությունը  մյուսների նկատմաբ:
Կոնկրետ քո բերված նկարի մեջ այն հստակ ցոցադրվում է, լուսինը գտնվում է կարմիր վիշապի ոտքի տակ: Միայն ասյ էլեմենտը բավարար էր որպեսզի նա չճանաչվեր և ապրեր և մեռներ աղքատության մեջ:

----------

Հանուման (06.10.2009), Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

> «Սև քառակուսին»...


  :Scare:  :Blink:  Օ՜, ո՛չ...
Չբռնե՞մ՝ շարունակեմ  :Think:   :Wink: ... «վեպս»
*Մեղապարտ*, շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար  :Smile:

----------

Yeghoyan (08.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ասյ նկարիչը նույնպես շարունակում է խորհրդանշաններ օգտագործելու սովորությունը մշտապես ներկայացնելով պատմական դավանաբանական խորհրդանշանների մեկ խմբի գերակայությունը մյուսի նկատմամբ որը և նրա արվեստի ճանաչման ինչպես նաև նրա բարեկեցիկ կյանք ապահոլու միջոց հանդիսացավ:
Նրա դիրքորոշումը այդ դիցաբանական խնդիրների նկատմամբ արտահայտվում է երկու աշխատանքների մեջ «Ցլամարտիկի մահը» և «Գեռնիկա»:Հակա ֆաշիստական անվանված «գեռնիկան» իրոք այդպիսին է սակայն ինչ խորհրդանշաններ են իրար հետ պայքարում սա է էականը: 
Արվեստաբանները փորձում են բացատրել նրա խորհրդանշաններ օգտագործելու մոտիվացիան սակայն չեն կարողանում հստակեցում կատարել կամ չեն ցանկանում:
Երկրորդը ավելի ընդունելի է :
Ծնվելէ 1881թվականին մահացել է 1973 թվականին որպես երջանիկ ծերունի և հարուստ նկարիչ:

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.09.2009), Շաքէ (31.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ավելացնեմ, որ Պիկասսոն եղել է «Կուբիզմի հիմնադիրը» Ժ. Բրակի հետ միասին:  Շրջակա միջավայրը, մարդու ֆիգուրան, նրանք պատկերում էին երկրաչափական առարկաների միջոցով, գունդ, գլան բուրգ...Մի քանի գլուխգործոց կապույտ և վարդագույն շրջաններից... :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2009), Ariadna (06.10.2009), Hayazn (03.05.2010), Yeghoyan (27.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (05.05.2010), Հանուման (06.10.2009), Մանուլ (11.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (11.09.2009), Նարե (31.01.2010), Շաքէ (31.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մարկ Շագալ ,կարծում եմ քչերին է անհայտ այս անունը ,բնականաբար շատերն են հարց տալիս որն է այս նկարչի գաղտնիքը ,որն է նրա նկարների գնահատման իրական չափանիշը:Պատասխանը նույնն է նրա ներկայացրած կրոնական գաղափարախոսությունը:
Սա Հիսուսի խաչելիության բացառիկ նկարն է որտեղ Հիսուսը պատկերված է փայտի վրա գամված :

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (20.10.2009), Շաքէ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Արշիլ Գորկի (հայկական անունը՝ Ոստանիկ Սեդրակի Ադոյան) ապրիլի 15 1904 – հուլիսի 21 1948 Աշխարհահռչակ ամերիկահայ նկարիչ, ծնվել է արևմտյան Հայաստանում՝ Վանի Հայոց ձոր նահանգի Խորգոմ գյուղում։1946 թ. այրվում են արվեստանոցը, 36 նկար և գրադարանը։ Նույն թվականին տանում է քաղցկեղի վիրահատություն։ 1948 թ. ավտովթարից վնասվում է ողնաշարը, որի պատճառով աջ ձեռքը դառնում է անաշխատունակ։ Չդիմանալով վերջի տարիների դժվարություններին 1948 Գորկին ինքնասպան է լինում։
20-րդ դարի արվեստի պատմության մեջ այսօր Գորկին ներկայացվում է որպես անցումային օղակ` եվրոպական մոդեռնիզմից դեպի ամերիկյան ավանգարդ: Տեսության հիմնադիրը ֆորմալիստ Քլեմենտ Գրինբերգն էր: Գրինբերգի ֆորմալիստական տեսության մեջ Արշիլ Գորկին  «մեջտեղում է» որն էլ հղկել և ամրագրել է նրա աբստրակտ էքսպրեսիոնիզմի «հաղթարշավը» համաշխարհային արվեստի պատմության մեջ:Գրինբերգը նրան համեմատում է Մալևիչի հետ: Գրինբերգը Գորկուն ներկայացնում է որպես ամերիկյան  աբստրակտ արվեստի  առաջատար ,կրող  ներկայացուցիչ: Գորկուն համարում էր սյուրռեալիզմի հետպատերազմյան վերածնության գրավականը: Գորկու արվեստը դառնում է կռվախնձոր` մի կողմից գրինբերգյան ամերիկյան աբստրակցիայի հիմնավորման նախագծի, մյուս կողմից՝ Բրետոնի եվրոպական սյուրռեալիզմի վերակենդանացման ծրագրի միջև: Տարբեր մայրցամաքների երկու «գեր-քննադատները»` հանձինս Բրետոնի և Գրինբերգի, մղում են ներքին պայքար` իրենց հայացքները վերահաստատելու համար: Գորկուց առավել հարմար կռվախնձոր չկար. նրանում մեկի համար` «եվրոպական», մյուսի համար` «ամերիկյան» սկիզբ տեսնելու մեջ:1946 թվականի Նյու Յորքի Արդի արվեստի թանգարանում կայացած «Տասնչորս նկարիչներ»-ի ցուցահանդեսում, որին մասնակցում էր նաև Գորկին, Գրինբերգը դասում է նրան այն մի քանի արվեստագետների շարքին, «որոնցից է տվյալ պահին կախված ամերիկյան արվեստի ճակատագիրը»: 1950 թվականին Գրինբերգը գրում է. «Սույն հեղինակը մի անգամ սխալվել է` կարծելով, թե Գորկին ազդեցությունների ծառա է` սկզբից Պիկասոյից՝ Միրո, հետո Կանդինսկուց՝ Մաթա»:
Գորկին հասկացել էր խորհրդանշանների համակարգը և որպես հայ իր արվեստի մեջ կիրառել էր Պիկասոին ,Շագալին ,Մալևիչին,Կադինսկուն և այլ նկարիչներին դեմ իր համակարգը որը հստակ արտահայտում էր նրա դիրքորոշմանը  նշված նկարիչների կողմից առաջարկված գաղափարախոսությանը:Գորկին հաղթեց միայն իր արվեստով  որպես մարդ պարտվեց և մահացավ աղքատության մեջ :

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), h.s. (16.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2009), Նարե (18.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (18.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Պիտեր Բլեյկ(Peter Blake) - անգլյացի նկարիչ  համարվում է Անգլյական պոպ արտի առաջին սերնդի ներկայացուցիչը:

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

Ջեկսոն Պոլլոկ
Ամերիակցի աբստրակտ էքսպրեսիոնիզմի լավագույն ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն է։
Նկարել է յուրահատուկ նկարչական տեխնիկայով։ Ներկը լցնելով , ցպնելով գետնին տեղադրված կտավի վրա։
Հարբեցող է եղել։  Ինքնասպան է եղել։

Նկարը կոչվում է «Մոտեցում»։

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Հանուման

Միխաել Վռուբել
Ռուս նկարիչ, ծնվել է 1856թ Օմսկում, մահացել 1910 Սանկտ–Պետերբուրգում։
Նկարի անունն է «Նստած Դեմոնը»(<<Демон сидящий>>)



Սկզբանական շրջանում նաև նկարել է սրբապատկերներ, օրինակ «Հովհանես Մկրտիչը»



որը շատ հեղափոխական և յուրահատուկ է...

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Լեո (06.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (20.10.2009), Մեղապարտ (20.10.2009), Նարե (31.01.2010), Սլիմ (06.10.2009), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Հանուման

Կ. Հոկուսայ (1760-1849 Էդո – ներկայիս Տոկիո)
իսկակն անունն է Նակադզիմա Տամեկադզու.
Հոկուսայի նկարները մեծ ազդեցություն են ունեցել իմպրեսիոնիստների և պոստ–իմպրեսիոնիստների արվեստի գաղափարախոսության վրա։

<<Если ты хочешь нарисовать птицу, 
ты должен стать птицей .>>  Кацусика Хокусай

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Freddie (06.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

Գուստավ Կլիմտ 1862–1918թթ., Ավստրիացի նկարիչ։
Սրանից գեղեցիկ բան կյանքումս չեմ տեսել...
Կարծես տանտրիստ–քրիստոնյանեական սրբապատկեր լինի  :Smile: 
Նկարի անվանումն է «Համբույր»

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), CactuSoul (31.01.2010), Chilly (27.11.2009), cold skin (06.10.2009), Freddie (06.05.2010), Nareco (28.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2009), Նարե (31.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.10.2009), Սլիմ (06.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Գուստավ Կլիմտ 1862–1918թթ., Ավստրիացի նկարիչ։


Էս էլ իմ սիրած նկարները: :Love:

----------

Freddie (06.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2009), Հանուման (08.10.2009), Նարե (31.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.10.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

Անդրեյ Ռուբլյով. (1340?1350-1428թթ)
Ռուս նկարիչ, նկարել է սրբապատկերներ, բազմաթիվ պատկերներ չէն պահպանվել մոնղոլ–թաթարական թալանի պատճառով։
Ամենահայտի նկարներից մեկը «Երրորդությունն» է

Էս էլ Քրիստոսի դիմանկարը

----------

Nareco (28.11.2009), Դատարկություն (26.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.10.2009), Մեղապարտ (20.10.2009), Նարե (31.01.2010)

----------


## Հանուման

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես ինչի ակտիվ չեք մասնակցում։
Ապրի «Մեղապարտը» շատ լավ թեմա է բացել։

----------


## Հանուման

Իսպանացի նկարիչ է,
Ես նկարը նկարել է , Նապոլեոնի  «լուսավորչական» արշավանքի ժամանակ և մասին։
Շատ տխուր է , որ այդ պահին «ազատությաուն, հավասարությաուն, եղբայրություն» ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության լոզունգները իսպանացիներին չէին վերաբերվում։

----------

h.s. (16.10.2009), Nareco (28.11.2009), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (16.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ֆ. Գոյա...

----------

Ariadna (27.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), Հանուման (19.10.2009), Մեղապարտ (20.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ավգուստ  Ռոդեն հռչակավոր ֆրանսիական քանդակագործ, նվել է  1840 թվականին մահացել է 1917թվականին:Նա իր արվեստով մոտ էր կանգնած իմպրիսիոնիստներինև մոդեռնիստներին: Նա վերաարժեքավորեց դասական քանդակի մոտեցումները :Հածորդելով նրան բացարձակապես այլ դինամիկա և խորություն:Նրա ամենա հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից են Հավերժ գարուն, Բալզակի քանդակը,Պա դե դե  ստեղծագործությունները:

----------

Yeghoyan (27.11.2009), Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ռոդեն, հանճարեղ քանդակագործ :Love:

----------

Ariadna (27.11.2009), Chilly (27.11.2009), Nareco (28.11.2009), Yeghoyan (27.11.2009), Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (31.01.2010)

----------


## Տատ

Ալբրեխտ Դյուրեր: 






Այս մեկից սիրտս թռթռում է :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (27.11.2009), cold skin (27.11.2009), Freddie (06.05.2010), Nareco (28.11.2009), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Սալվադոր Դալի*  (11.05.1904 –  23.01.1989) - Իսպանացի նկարիչ, գրող, և սյուրռեալիզմի հիմնադիրներից:

----------

Դատարկություն (27.11.2009), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

> *Սալվադոր Դալի*  (11.05.1904 –  23.01.1989) - Իսպանացի նկարիչ, գրող, և սյուրռեալիզմի հիմնադիրներից:


Դալին պետք է մի քիչ էլ ուշ ծնված լիներ ու լիներ անիմատոր՝ Փինք Ֆլոյդի ստեղծագործությունները /բայց միայն որոշ շրջանի :Think: / էկրանավորելու համար: Էսքա՜ն էլ նմանություն երաժշտության ու գեղանկարչության…

----------

Շինարար (31.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Ռուդոլֆ Խաչատրյան*

XX դարի երկրրդ կեսի հայ նկարչության համայնապատկերում Ռուդոլֆ Խաչատրյանի անունն   վավերական իրողություն է:  «60-ականների»՝ ընդգծված անհատականությունների մեջ նա յուրահատուկ է: Նա դուրս է տեղական երեւույթ լինելուց, նրա գեղարվեստական մտածողությունը, կոտրեց  երկաթյա սառը պատնեշնը,  եւ մտավ համաշխարհային արվեստ:Հիմա արդեն,  նրա վաստակը ու նվաճումները դասական ոլորտի սահմանների միջց դուրս են: 
Ռուդոլֆ Խաչատրյանի ֆենոմենալ կերպարը հայ կերպարվեստի առանձնա հատուկ երեւույթներից է: Հակադրվելու, սեփական ձայնը հնչեցնելու, ինքնանալու նրա համառությունը իր վայրիվերումներով, հաղթանակներով եւ ընկրկումներով պիտի ուղեկցեր հետագա ողջ դժվարին կյանքում, քանզի մի ներքին լույս, զորավոր հավատ չէր լքում նրան: Տասնչորսամյա Ռուդոլֆի «Սենյակը, ուր ծնվել է նկարիչը» (1951)  փոքրաչափ մատիտանկարը այսօր էլ զարմացնում է կերպա րային ամբողջականությամբ եւ գծապլաստիկական կառուցիկությամբ: 
Վերածննդի մեծ վարպետների տեսիլը արմատապես նստած  է  Ռուդոլֆի մեջ , մի անմեկնելի ուժ նրան մղում է դեպի չբացահայտված գեղեցիկը:  Իր շրջապատի տեսանելի աշխարհը նախնական ձեւերով եւ բարձր ռեալիզմով վերապատկերելու ներքին մղումը արդարացվում նրա համար արդարացված է: Ռուդոլֆի «Բնորդը» (1952), «Հնամաշ կոշիկը» (1983), «Ծալքավոր կտորեղենը» (1952) ոչ միայն աչքի են ընկնում ուսումնասիրական ճիգերով, այլ գծապատկերի ներքին մաքրությամբ: Գրաֆիկական միջոցները , յուղաներկի, տուշի, գրչածայրի հնարամիջոցներով նա բնանկարային եւ դիմանկարային նոր խնդիրներ է առաջադրում և լուծում, սեւ ու ճերմակի նրբին հարաբերումները լույսի եւ տարածության մեջ ձեռք են բերում եթերային թեթեւություն:   Համառ եւ հետեւողական նկարիչը իր թշվառ կեցության պատկերը  «ցուցադրում է» այս անգամ արդեն արտաքինից, խարխուլ, միայնակ, կարծես աշխարհից ու մարդկությունից կտրված հին Երեւանի մի  անկյունում: Ռուդոլֆի  հոգեւոր հայրը, մաեստրո Քոչարն էր: Ճակատագիրը նրան կապել էր մեծավաստակ մի փորձարարի՝ Մաեստրո Քոչարի հետ, որի հետ ուղղակի եւ երկարատեւ շփումները չէին կարող թեկուզեւ միջնորդավորված չանդրադառնալ նրա գեղարվեստական մտածողության վրա: 
«Ջեմմայի» (1959)  վիրտուոզ մատիտանկարը հանգրվանային նվաճում էր Ռուդոլֆի համար, նախորդ տարիների գեղարվեստական որակների փայլուն խտացում էր  և  բարձր արվեստ մտնող անհատականության ծանրակշիռ հայտ: Եվ պատահական չէր, որ Հայաստանի նկարիչների միության պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամն  քսան երեքամյա Ռուդոլֆը ըդունվեց Միության շարքերը:


Գրաֆիկական բոլոր այն միջոցները, որին երբեւէ դիմել է նկարիչը, իրենց խորքում գունային թաքուն եւ երեւացող ռեֆլեքսներ ունեն, իհարկե, եթե դիտողը այն տեսնելու ունակությամբ է օժտված:  Գրաֆիկական դիմանկարի ժանրը ներկա է նրա ստեղծագործական բոլոր շրջափուլերում, տարբեր տրամադրություններով կամ ձեւառնական խնդիրներ արծարծելիս: 1969-ին ստեղծած «Ինքնադի մանկարը» (վիմագրություն) լավագույններից է՝ իր սլացիկ կիսադեմով, վերացարկ ման չափով ու դինամիզմով, հեռանկարի միջոցով ստեղծված անսովոր տարածա կանությամբ: 1971 թվականից հետո Մոսկվայում նոր միջավայրը ամբողջովին փոխեց նրա հոգեվիճակը, միանգամից մտավ «էլիտային» դաշտ՝ արվեստագետ ներ, գիտնականներ, պետական-հասարակական գործիչներ, որոնց հետ շփվելու եւ մերձենալու միակ հնարավորությունը նրանց պատկերելն էր, դիմանկարները ստեղծելը, ինչը նրան հաջողվում էր առանց ճիգ ու ջանք գործադրելու: Մոսկվա յում նա ստեղծած «Մերկը» (1973), «Ծաղիկներ» (1976), «Պյերո» (1978), գործերը բարձր արվեստի լեզվով: Ռուդոլֆ Խաչատրյանի ստեղծագործական համապատ կերում կա մի շրջան, որը պայմանականորեն «Լեւկասյան» պիտի կոչենք (1979-89 թթ.): Եվ թեմատիկ եւ ժանրային առումով այն բովանդակում է նույն դիմանկարը, նատյուրմորտը եւ բնանկարը:  «Էդուարդ Խարազյանի» (1988), «Արմեն Ջիգարխանյանի» (1986), «Հրանտ Մաթեւոսյանի» (1986), եւ այլ խառը տեխնիկայով ստեղծված դիմանկարների մեծաքանակ պատկերաշարը առանց վարանելու կարելի է դասել տվյալ ժանրի նվաճումների շարքը մեզանում: Այս բարձր տոնայնությամբ էլ պետք է հաստատագրել նատյուրմորտների եւ բնանկարների հոյակապ կատարումները՝ զանազանակերպ մոդուլացիաներով, բնության եւ առարկայական աշխարհի հանդեպ նկարչի ունեցած խնկարկելի պաշտամունքով, հնի եւ նորի միջեւ ոգեկան կամուրջներ նետելու ձգտումներով («ձկով նատյուրմորտ», 1981, «Հայելիով նատյուրմորտ», 1983, «Հայկական նատյուրմորտ», 1986, «Ծաղիկներ», 1988): Այս շրջանում աստվածաշնչյան թեմաների առատությունը պայմանավորված չէ նրանց արտաքին ավանդական պատկերները մի անգամ եւս վերաստեղծելը, այլ նկարչական խնդրի վերածել նրանց գաղափարական, երկնային երեւույթները («Ողբ», 1989, «Ադամ եւ Եվա», 1989, «Հովհաննես Մկրտիչ», 1990, «Քրիստոսը եւ Մագդաղենացին», 1989):
Հաջորդ շատ կարեւոր ճակատագրական շրջանը (1989-92 թթ.) սկսվում է նրանից, երբ բարեկամների հրավերով նա մեկնում է Լոնդոն եւ մի քանի տարի ապրում եւ ստեղծագործում է աշխարհի լավագույն արվեստային մայրաքաղաքներից մեկում: Անցած տարիներին ստեղծված գեղագիտական ամուր հենքը նոր խնդիրների երաշխավոր են դառնում: Ռուդոլֆը աներկյուղ մխրճվում է մետամորֆոզների, գաղափարանիշներով եւ կերպարանափոխություններով բարդ գեղարվեստական իրականության մեջ, ուր մտքի ձեւի, ասոցիատիվ գաղափարների, խորհրդանշան ների, այլասացությունների «լաբիրինթոս» է:
Բնության մեջ ամենայն ինչ փոխվում եւ կերպարանափոխվում է գեղարվեստա կան համազորները գտնելու համար նա կանգ չի առնում ժամանակավոր նվաճումների  ծավալաձեւերը նոր կոնֆիգուրացիաներ են ստանում («Ստվերների թատրոն», I, 1990, «Ստվերների թատրոն», II, 1990): Այս խնդիրները նկարիչը լուծում է մեծ կամ փոքր նկարաշարերի սահմաններում՝ սկիզբ-շարունակություն-վերջավորություն սխեմայով, ուր համակարգի բոլոր էտապները ագուցված են միմյանց, մեկը մյուսով է պայմանավորված («Մինիմալիզմ» նկարաշար, 1991):
Ռուդոլֆ Խաչատրյանի լոնդոնյան շրջանը նման է  հոգեւոր «պայթյունի». հզոր ստեղծագործական թռիչք, համարձակություն, ոգեղեն սլացք, անսովոր հետեւողա կանություն, դա այն ժամանակ, երբ նկարիչը անսպասելի ծանր ինֆարկտ է տանում: Այս ժամանակաընթացքում գործերն են «Կերպարներ եւ ստվերներ», «Կերպարի հայտնաբերում», «Դիսլոգ», «Կոմպոզիցիա, I-V», «Ընտանիք», «Միֆոլոգեմներ, I եւ II», «Վերամիավորում», «Մետամորֆոզներ»: Նկարչի լոնդոնյան շրջանի աներեւակայելի «թռիչքը» նրա անունն ու վաստակը վերջանականպես հաստատեց ազգային շրջանակներից դուրս: Նրա վերջին տարիներին ստեղծած «Բազմաչափ օբյեկտները»  անակնկալ էր  բոլորի համար: Տարիների տքնաջան ստեղծագործական ոգորումները, նրան հանգեցրին ունիվերսալ գեղարվեստական մի համակարգի, որի մասշտաբները եւ ընդգրկումները հիրավի տպավորիչ են: Այս անգամ նա իր խնդիրների լուծման համար ներգրավեց քանդակը՝ իր հորինվածքային պատկերացումներով, ֆիգուրացիոն սկզբունքներով, որոնց հարթ մակերեսները գույնով կամ սեւ ու ճերմակով նկարապատվում էին ըստ հեղինակային կոնցեպցիայի, դիտարկվում 360 աստիճան ամպլիտուդով: Ամեն դիտակետ ուրույն պատկեր ուներ, նման չէր մեկը մյուսին, սակայն մարդու «Թափառող» հայացքը (կամ իր առանցքի շուրջ պտտվող քանդակը) սահուն կերպով անցում էր կատարում հաջորդ ուրվապատկերին՝ տպավորություն ստեղծելով համընդհանրության պատրանք, որը տարածաժամանակային կտրվածքով իր մեջ ներառում էր տարբեր ժեստեր, շարժումներ՝ մեր աչքերի առաջ ստեղծելով գեղարվեստական նորագոյացումներ: Երեւանի, Մոսկվայի, Փարիզի, Լոնդոնի, Նյու Յորքի եւ այլ փոքր ու մեծ քաղաքների ամենահեղինակավոր պատկերասրահները ցուցադրել են նրա արվեստը եւ ամենուր նա արժանապատվությամբ է ներկայացրել իր ազգային դեմքը: 

*Հաղթելու եմ!*

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Rembrandt - Danae նկարնա պետք շատ բաձր որակի

էս 2 օրա չեմ կարողանում գտնել

էտ տպվելուա շատ մեծ չափերով

շատ կարևորա, եթե կարող եք օգնեք մինչև այսօր երեկո

----------


## VisTolog

*3176 x 2860*

----------

Ֆոտոն (31.03.2010)

----------


## Հանուման

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով օգտակար կլինի բայց մի հատ սենց փորձեք
http://images.google.com/images?q=Re...&imgsz=l&tbo=1

----------


## Ժունդիայի

*Հոմերո Բրիտո*: Բրազիլացի նեո փոփ պատ ձևավորող է (wall decorator), նկարիչ և քանդակագործ: Իր աշխատանքներում նա համատեղում է կուբիզմի, փոփ արվեստի և գրաֆիտի կարծրատիպ տարրերը: Բրիտոն ներկայումս բնակվում էՄայամիում:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2011), Freddie (06.05.2010), Minerva (01.04.2010), Whyspher Whisper (02.04.2010), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի քիչ ուժեղ ա ասված՝ գլուխգործոց, բայց որպես կիրառական արվեստ՝ հրաշք ա..  :Smile:  
Գույները՝ սպանեցուցիչ են... Ինչքան հասկացա՝ նաև վիտրաժի էֆֆեկտ ա նկարում։ Ուզում ե՜մ...  :Nyam:

----------

Freddie (06.05.2010), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.04.2010)

----------


## Sinner

*Հովհաննես Կոստանդինի Այվազովսկի*, (Հուլիս 29, 1817 - Մայիս 5, 1900) հայազգի  հանճարեղ նկարիչ Ռուսական կայսրությունում, հայտնի է իր ծովանկարներով, որոնք կազմում են իր  ստեղծագործությունների ավելի քան կեսը։
Նա ծնվել է Թեոդոսիա քաղաքում, Ղրիմում, աղքատ հայ ընտանիքում։ Իր ընտանիքի ազգանունն Այվազյան  էր։ Նկարչի նկարներից մի քանիսը կրում են այս ստորագրությունը, հայերեն`  «Հովհաննես Այվազյան»։ Նրա, որպես նկարչի  տաղանդը իր համար ճանապարհ բացեց դեպի Սիմֆերոպոլ քաղաքի  գիմնազիա, իսկ հետագայում` դեպի Սանկտ Պետերբուրգի Գեղարվեստի Ակադեմիա,  որը Հովհաննես Այվազովսկին ավարտեց ոսկե մեդալով։
Պարգևների արժանանալով իր վաղ շրջանի բնանկարների ու ծովանկարների  համար, նա սկսեց նկարել Ղրիմի ծովափնյա քաղաքների պատկերների շարքը։  Այնուհետև Այվազովսկին մեկնեց Եվրոպայի երկրներ։ Կյանքի հետագա շրջանում  նրա ծովանկարների և նավանկարների շարքերը նրան արժանացրին Ռուսաստանյան  նավատորմի մշտական ծառայողը լինելու պատվին։ Նա մի քանի պատկեր է նկարել  նաև Օսմանյան սուլթանի  համար, որոնք ներկայումս թուրքական թանգարաններում են։ Թուրքական սուլթանը  շքանշանով պարգևատրել է Այվազովսկուն, սակայն երբ Թուրքիայում 1890-ական  թթ. տեղի ունեցան հայերի կոտորածները, Այվազովսկին թուրքական շքանշանը  կապեց իր շան վզին, իսկ հետո տարավ և շպրտեց ծովը։
Երկարատև ստեղծագործական կյանք ապրելով, նա դարձավ ժամանակի առավել  հայտնի ռուսական նկարիչը։ Նա թողել է 6000-ից ավելի ստեղծագործություն։  Վախճանվեց 1900 թվականին։ Իր հաջողակ ստեղծագործական գործունեության  ընթացքում վաստակած զգալի գումարներով Այվազովսկին բացել է արվեստի դպրոց և  պատկերասրահ իր հարազատ Թէոդոսիա քաղաքում։ Այվազովսկու գործերը աճուրդով վաճառվել են մինչև $2 միլիոն 125 հազար  ամերիկյան դոլարով։ Այս մեծ, հայազգի նկարչի միջազգային հեղինակությունը  գնալով աճում է։ Ասում են, նա Ռուսաստանի առավել նշանավոր նկարիչն է։
Девятый вал. 1850. 221 х 332 &.jpgБуря на море ноч&#.jpgВид Одессы с мор&#.jpgВосход солнца в &#.jpg

----------

Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (05.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (06.05.2010)

----------

